# Sharing some air feelings:(



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

I love having my car sit on my wheel's lips. however, Im scared to drive low incase of hitting a big bump and having the lips destroy the quarter panels. also, ive noticed my quarter panels bending in a little bit and its kinda pissing me off! Nonetheless, Im daily crapping bricks imagining my rear bag blowing up and having my quarter panel drop on the lips.. :what::thumbdown::facepalm:

Any one else feels my pain? lol


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful car. :thumbup:

Good point though about the bag blowing and destroying your lips. Never thought about that when considering wheels/offsets.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i had that same thing happen to me going to H20. i was riding way too low and hit a bump and bam the wheel lip hit my rear quarter.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love my air set up but I share your pain. I just wish the bags were smaller so I could run more pressure in them and be low, instead of having low pressure at low heights and just destroying fenders, tires and lips.

Gorgeous MK1 TT! :beer:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

mdubcajka12 said:


> i had that same thing happen to me going to H20. i was riding way too low and hit a bump and bam the wheel lip hit my rear quarter.


How much damage?


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

scared of blowing a rear bag the quarter basically sawing right through the sidewall since my quarter sits on it. then there are all kinds of problems besides just a blown bag. blowing a front would suck too since I lay frame and yeah, that doesn't need to be explained


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

VWskate said:


> How much damage?


it wasnt too bad. the quarter was bent in a good bit. it actually held me up when i aired out.

nothing a rubber mallet cant fix though.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Part of the game homie, it's not easy looking dope.. Maybe tuck 'em


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I always wonder if people think about this with some of their offsets and such. That is why I keep my fronts tucked in a bit more than I really prefer, but it still looks good and I have peace of mind.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> Part of the game homie, it's not easy looking dope.. Maybe tuck 'em


what he sed...im in the same boat also but its a sacrifice to look good


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys! 

but even when the quarter panel is just sitting the lip itll bend the quarter panels after time due to gravity smh 

yeah its definantly a risk ive been taking.. might be tucking.. but i just love how it sits now


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

happened to my buddy last week, rear dropped right on the tire while doing 40, ate up the tire and burned up the fender.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't run mexi poke?  I have a similar issue everyone just needs to be careful. I redid all my offsets now so it almost pokes but tucks once the camber kicks. Also I feel no pain for any of you. I had to tub my firewall a slight bit. 19's baby!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

happens to me everyday, fortunately it hits the rubber. However I have burnt my paint off in the rear panel where it hits.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

or you set up your suspension so full drop DOESNT hit 

thats how my car is as well as this one

0 PSI like a boss


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> or you set up your suspension so full drop DOESNT hit
> 
> thats how my car is as well as this one
> 
> 0 PSI like a boss


how do you setup your suspension so it doesnt hit ?lol


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how do you setup your suspension so it doesnt hit ?lol


THIS? :wave:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

gonna go out on a limb and say it has to do with some camber adjustments so it sits just right when aired out. so wouldnt the ideal fitment be LIP - FENDER - TIRE


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how do you setup your suspension so it doesnt hit ?lol


bump stops trimmed just right??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

if you air up the other 3 bags to the max you can usually lift the unsupported side up enough to drive.

had to do this once when i tore a front line. looked really funny leaning sideways, but it worked!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i think ima just tuck


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

I tuck and it makes me feel good.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's another tuck vote :beer::beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lets see some pics


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

ForVWLife said:


> or you set up your suspension so full drop DOESNT hit
> 
> thats how my car is as well as this one
> 
> 0 PSI like a boss


 I agree 100000% 

Mine:


----------

